

Mark Zuckerberg and his girlfriend make TMZ - pius
http://www.tmz.com/2008/02/05/facebook-mastermind-is-cheating/

======
elq
One reason for news.yc to allow down voting stories. I cannot believe that (at
the time of commenting) 4 people actually give a shit.

~~~
pius
It's notable for exactly the reason rms said. Programmers attracting paparazzi
is interesting, even if the drivel the gossip rags are writing isn't.

~~~
curi
Why should we care what paparazzi think?

~~~
pius
I think you're missing the point.

Paparazzi only take pictures they can sell and they can only sell pictures the
public wants to see. It's notable that the general public is interested in
seeing where some programmer is eating and what his girlfriend looks like.

~~~
curi
I think you should not preface posts by telling someone they are missing the
point.

So, we should care because the public cares? What's the public's good reason
for caring?

We should care because public opinion is notable, whether it has good reasons
or not? What's notable about this one?

~~~
pius
" _I think you should not preface posts by telling someone they are missing
the point._ "

You're right and I apologize; I was reacting to being downmodded earlier.

" _So, we should care because the public cares?_ "

No, we should care _that_ the public cares. That is the point.

~~~
davidw
"The public" cares about a lot of inane things. Let's leave them to other
sites like reddit. I come here to read things that leave me at least a little
bit smarter or wiser, or at least provoke some thought.

------
curi
This just in: tmz.com makes Hacker News.

